# Prop help for 60 etec ?



## Bottlecap (Feb 22, 2020)

SC on the FLY said:


> Any recommendations?


What are you pushing? What are getting now with the current prop, size and what is the issue?


----------



## Bottlecap (Feb 22, 2020)

I think the general rule of this is +/- about 4-500 rpm for every inch up or down in diameter and about +/- 1-200 with pitch up or down but I’m sure in reality the change is not linear. I’m sure someone on here can correct me and please do if I’m off. There are prop calculators you can find if you do some searching, not sure how accurate they are... Also check the manual, there is usually guidance in there. I don’t remember what had on my Whaler w/ e-Tec 60. Had problems with mine but those things can turn a prop!


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

I’m pushing a Beavertail B2, similar to a Hells Bay waterman


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

I have no idea what that is for a base line ,hitting 6000 rpm’s and has slowed from 35 to 31 mph , it has zero reverse too


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Sounds like it has just worn down some. Prop shop can add some cup back to it and it would be good to go again. Maybe..


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Sublime said:


> Sounds like it has just worn down some. Prop shop can add some cup back to it and it would be good to go again. Maybe..


Yes , don’t want to invest anymore in that prop, it has zero reverse too


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

6000 RPM is too high for an E-TEC. Should be turning around 5700-5800 WOT, if memory serves. 

Give PowerTech customer service a call and be ready for current performance numbers and existing prop specs. They have a ton of experience and can usually dial the right one in.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Zika said:


> 6000 RPM is too high for an E-TEC. Should be turning around 5700-5800 WOT, if memory serves.
> 
> Give PowerTech customer service a call and be ready for current performance numbers and existing prop specs. They have a ton of experience and can usually dial the right one in.


Max 6200. They like to run unloaded.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Is the current prop a worn OMC SST or a PowerTech SCD?


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Finsleft258 said:


> Is the current prop a worn OMC SST or a PowerTech SCD?


Have no idea what prop that’s on there now so have no baseline to go off of


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

What are the numbers stamped on the hub?


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Finsleft258 said:


> What are the numbers stamped on the hub?


1813 in middle, OM 14 and 23 on end


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Ok. It's an old SST. 18 pitch, 13 spline. Originally came on an old J/E 140. 

If you really liked how that prop ran, I'd get the CFF4 as the blade shape is similar but a bit more aggressive. 

If you want better cornering and more lift in the ass, the RED4 is a good one. The NRS is similar but probably too much for that motor. 

If you want to stay as close to possible to your current setup, the OST is its copy. 

If this was my boat, I'd do the RED4 in a 15 or 16 to start.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

__





Evinrude E-TEC Full Specs: Mid Range Outboards | Evinrude US | Evinrude US


Find the full specs for the Evinrude E-TEC. Whatever the engine type, you have the entire technical specifications for a better choice.




www.evinrude.com


----------

